# New PB today



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Got out on the boat for the first time today and caught my biggest ohio fish to date in public water. Caught her up shallow flippin wood. I had some guys on the bank snap a picture for me and then i ran into fishingredhawk and had him weigh it for me since i didnt have a scale she went 6lbs 10oz


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## gobucks1130 (May 22, 2011)

Dang nice catch! was she already moving up to spawn?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pig....I was just telling someone the other day how Fishingredhawk was the guru at cold weather bass. Funny to see how he was right there on your beauty too. What is with that guy?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

:B:B Nice fish! Bet it feels good to get that FO outta the way this early in the year!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

very nice bass!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That was an AWESOME BASS!!! You didn't tell me it was your PB, congratulations.

We got a couple nice ones too. Also on shallow wood:


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone and nice fish mike i ended up cathing a few more but nothing of size.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ffjhatem (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow nice fish for sure guys congrats on the PB way to start off the season.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job. Congrats on your pb.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Nice bass fellas! Can't wait to get out soon.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

:B great lookin bass, congrats!!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Thats a bass anyone would be proud of. Congrats


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job there... Won't be long now... 

GarryS


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Way to go guys


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice that is a beast.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice fish...congrats
It's safe to say we weren't on the same body of water. Me and the boy got shut out yesterday. Warmest water we found was 49 and that was up in 2ft of water. Found fish hanging at 14 to 22 ft on structure. Just couldn't get them to bit..lol
Was wonderinng what water temps you were seeing. thanks


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! I was just happy to catch some 2-3 pounders this weekend.  Congrats!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Water temps where about 45 when i started, i went to the sunny side of the lake after a while and started flippin wood in about 2feet of water and they were there. Its funny i thought after the sun had warmed up the opposite bank a little those fish would be on the stumps over there but i didnt get bit over there. I allways hear the pros talk about how wood and rocks hold heat and that just a few degrees can make a huge difference and it really showed today. i try to learn something every trip and man i learned a ton today.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

debard said:


> Wow! I was just happy to catch some 2-3 pounders this weekend.  Congrats!


Let me know when you want to hit that pond i was telling you about man, If you want to can tag a long with me next time i take my boat out.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

614-bass said:


> Let me know when you want to hit that pond i was telling you about man, If you want to can tag a long with me next time i take my boat out.


I'll definitely hit you up some time, but I'm going to be in Indiana from the 15th to the 24th, and I've got finals this week


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes sir! Hellofa cold water fish!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

very nice fish guys. we were hammering shallow wood at alum yestrday with no success.


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations guys. Those are some awesome fish !!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice river bass!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn nice fish, I don't bass fish much but when do bass usually start their spawn, at the end of April?


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Theres no really cut and dry answer to that. Generally water temps around 65 and the length of the day are what tell them its time to do it. You just have to bee looking for the signs.


----------



## Jayfisher (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are some good looking Bass ya'll hell yeah got me pumped and ready to catch some myself!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Did you throw her back?


----------

